# favorite ice cream?



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

not a ice cream conniseur, but I like ben and jerry's cinna-buns alot and dryers slow churned coffee.

I've only tried a few ben and jerry's flavors, but not a big fan of the chunky monkey. love good gelato. I think pinkberry is hugely overrated.

Whats everyone elses favorites?


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

My answer is going to be a bit slanted but I just found this place down here that sells Blue Bell ice cream, which was a favorite of mine made in Texas, so I pick up some Mint Chocolate Chip (my favorite) and some Rocky Road - Tasty stuff that reminds me of home.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> My answer is going to be a bit slanted but I just found this place down here that sells Blue Bell ice cream, which was a favorite of mine made in Texas, so I pick up some Mint Chocolate Chip (my favorite) and some Rocky Road - Tasty stuff that reminds me of home.


This is the 4th or 5th time I have heard of the Blue Bell. I goto DFW often and am going to have to track this stuff down.

As for my favorite. Right now the wife is coming back from DQ with a Brownie Blizzard, so for tonight, DQ gets the nod.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

ben & jerry has a new "smores" ice cream out that i am obsessed with! i have bought out my local 7-11's stock. i have even drove to 3 different stores some nights in search for that heavenly goodness. it is simply freakin amazing!!!!
was at a local wawa (convenience store) after already coming up short at 2 other stores, i looked through the entire freezer hoping that one pint had been shoved to the back, but to no avail....than all of a sudden at the very ,very back, i see a crushed pint that looks to have been ran over by a semi truck, i reach all the way in and pull out a "you guessed it" a damaged pint of B&J smores!!!!! it must have been looked over due to the incredible damage that had been done and no body wanted it. 
but this guy did!! lol it was so bad that i brung it up to a manager and asked " is this going to be sold?" he told me "obviously not", "it should be thrown out immedietly", i asked him if i could have it for free since he was going to throw it out anyway (along with my tale of coming up short at several other stores that night). he told me if i took it and ran out of the store promising not to sue him if i begame violently sick, i could have it for free!!
i tucked that pint into my side so hard that the entire defense of the oakland raiders couldn't pry that bad boy away from me and made a B line out the front door!
it was the best B&J smores ice cream i have had to date (after carefully scraping off the pieces of ice cream that had been exposed to air from the crack in the top of the container).
i think i may have a problem..........


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Jay Hemingway said:


> ben & jerry has a new "smores" ice cream out that i am obsessed with! i have bought out my local 7-11's stock. i have even drove to 3 different stores some nights in search for that heavenly goodness. it is simply freakin amazing!!!!
> was at a local wawa (convenience store) after already coming up short at 2 other stores, i looked through the entire freezer hoping that one pint had been shoved to the back, but to no avail....than all of a sudden at the very ,very back, i see a crushed pint that looks to have been ran over by a semi truck, i reach all the way in and pull out a "you guessed it" a damaged pint of B&J smores!!!!! it must have been looked over due to the incredible damage that had been done and no body wanted it.
> but this guy did!! lol it was so bad that i brung it up to a manager and asked " is this going to be sold?" he told me "obviously not", "it should be thrown out immedietly", i asked him if i could have it for free since he was going to throw it out anyway (along with my tale of coming up short at several other stores that night). he told me if i took it and ran out of the store promising not to sue him if i begame violently sick, i could have it for free!!
> i tucked that pint into my side so hard that the entire defense of the oakland raiders couldn't pry that bad boy away from me and made a B line out the front door!
> ...


:r:r

Thats a great story!

I dont think you have a problem, but them again I pay 12$ usd for a pint of Blue Bell here!

Then again maybe we both have a problem...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

definately Dryers Jamocha Almond Fudge...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Graeters Cookies and Cream, not a spelling error. :tu


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Haagen daz rocky road.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

zemekone said:


> definately Dryers Jamocha Almond Fudge...


Ding, Ding, Ding!!!!

Dryers, Baskin Robbins, Starbucks...... as long as it is coffee, almond, and fudge I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You know my stand.


----------



## Elaw (Mar 12, 2008)

BUtter pecan- Kroger brand is excellent


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

Ben and Jerry's Half Baked


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

butter pecan and moose tracks


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Blue Bell Mint Chocolate Chip. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Cherry Garcia....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Freak said:


> Ben and Jerry's Half Baked


what a perfect name for an ice cream from that company......does it refer to the founders?
All that needs to be added is "morons" to complete the phrase, :r:tu

As for me, pretty simple, maple walnut.......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> what a perfect name for an ice cream from that company......does it refer to the founders?
> *All that needs to be added is "morons" to complete the phrase*, :r:tu
> 
> As for me, pretty simple, maple walnut.......


Calling Ben Cohen a moron is an insult to morons. :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

As for easily available ice cream, I actually like breyers mint chocolate chip :tu


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

Tenbaseg Lactose Intolerant 

Try a pint at your local store. :r


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

Coffee. I haven't had any in awhile, I may have to go pick some up later. :dr
.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

tenbaseg said:


> Tenbaseg Lactose Intolerant
> 
> Try a pint at your local store. :r


Try Lactaid pills. They work great! I also am lactose intolerant. :tu

FU Ben & Jerry! :fu

I like Chocolate Almond and Butter Pecan.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

This is the wrong thread to read when I'm trying to cut back on "bad" stuff. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> This is the wrong thread to read when I'm trying to cut back on "bad" stuff. :dr :dr :dr


Get a box of those Dove mini ice cream bars, Dokk....16 in a box, so just one when you have a sweet tooth cuts the crave.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Get a box of those Dove mini ice cream bars, Dokk....16 in a box, so just one when you have a sweet tooth cuts the crave.


that's always my intentions when buying that. but as soon as that delicious chocolate and ice cream goodness hits my stomach, i wind up eating the whole box! they are sooo good!
mmmmmmmmmmmmm dove mini bars.......:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jay Hemingway said:


> that's always my intentions when buying that. but as soon as that delicious chocolate and ice cream goodness hits my stomach, i wind up eating the whole box! they are sooo good!
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm dove mini bars.......:dr


There are 16 in a box, so I try to make sure never to eat more than 16 in one sitting.  :r


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Chunky Monkey!!!


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Texan in Mexico said:


> My answer is going to be a bit slanted but I just found this place down here that sells Blue Bell ice cream, which was a favorite of mine made in Texas, so I pick up some Mint Chocolate Chip (my favorite) and some Rocky Road - Tasty stuff that reminds me of home.


They started selling Blue Bell here a little while back..
Pralines and creme!!:chk
Reminds me of home too!


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Vanilla? lol, im a plain person


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Bruster's chocolate raspberry truffle


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> There are 16 in a box, so I try to make sure never to eat more than 16 in one sitting.  :r


An experienced LEO not having back up?:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

taltos said:


> An experienced LEO not having back up?:ss


Not this week, Paul...they were "Buy one, get one free"!!


----------



## saka (Apr 13, 2006)

One of my favorite "Mochi"


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dark Cherry ice cream. Hopefully from the Michigan State University Dairy Store (a must try for Big Ten fans).


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough

Blue Bell Vanilla

Almost any brand of Butter Pecan


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Butter Pecan is my favorite ice cream yum yum!!!!!!!!!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hagen Dazz dark chocolate on chocolate bars are my weakness.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Hagen Dazz dark chocolate on chocolate bars are my weakness.....


Oh, dat looks good. :dr


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jbailey said:


>


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Ben and Jerry's Pfish Food :tu


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Blue Bell Pistaccio Almond


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

recently liking Coldstone creamery - chocolate with peanut butter and peanut butter cups
Also a new brand - Talenti Gelati, they have them at Jewel.. A little pricey but very good.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Ditto on this one! It is my weakness!



mike32312 said:


> Blue Bell Mint Chocolate Chip. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Richardsons Chocolate Chip


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Deering French Vanilla or Chocolate Chip.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> Ben and Jerry's Pfish Food :tu


I got to second this one! This is a great dish of ice cream right here!


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Ben and Jerry's Creme Brule! Awesome!


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I am a sorbet guy. However my wife knows her ice creams, I liked baskin robbins daquiry ice for forty years, then this year they changed it, After forty years now it SUCKS . Pat


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

It's a tossup between Haagen Daaz Bailey's Irish Cream and a local - Bassets Gadzooks (created by 93.3WMMR radio in Philly) .


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

GHC_Hambone said:


> Ben and Jerry's Creme Brule! Awesome!


I bought some of this recently, and I threw out 90% of it. I like creme brule in general, but thats ice cream was FOUL, IMHO. I like tin roof sundae and chocolate chip cookie dough...
Scott


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

We have home made ice cream stands here in New England so its very hard to have just one favorite...but my usuals are Cookies and Cream, Mocha Almond Fudge, or Coffe Kalhua Brownie!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i worked as a soda jerk at the franklin fountain in philadelphia last summer (www.franklinfountain.com) which is an ice cream parlor with an early americana theme...the work was damn hard and didn't pay well, but it did teach me a good bit about home-made ice cream and hot fudge. my favorites, though, are definitely peanut butter or a good, simple coffee ice cream.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Rum-raisin ice cream is the best!


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

http://www.capogirogelato.com/main.html

Capogiro gelato on 13th and Sansom. ANY flavor, but the hot pepper is very unique.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Neopolitan. You get a little bit of everything.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Good home-made Gellato alla crema


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

dark chocolate gelatto


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

:tuGive me any kind of rocky road brand icecream and I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

scoot said:


> http://www.capogirogelato.com/main.html
> 
> Capogiro gelato on 13th and Sansom. ANY flavor, but the hot pepper is very unique.


capogiro is some good stuff. i had a friend who worked there and he would hook me up all the time:tu


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

The best thing the hippie generation gave us was Ben and Jerry! 

Dublin Mudslide (which I just tried a couple of days ago!)and Phish Food are a tie in my book!


----------



## cateyes033 (Jul 1, 2008)

Americone Dream from Ben&Jerry or Coffee from Hersheys


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I just had some Breyer's Peanut Butter Tracks Overload and sweet jeebus was it good! If you like peanut butter give it a try.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JMAC said:


> I just had some Breyer's Peanut Butter Tracks Overload and sweet jeebus was it good! If you like peanut butter give it a try.


You're making me hungry! :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

All last week, Springer's Peanut Butter Cup...


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

any mint chocolate chip, as long as its green :dr


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> You're making me hungry! :r


Here have some of my Ben and Jerry's :bn

Seriously though while not my favorite I been having a hankerin for some Cookies and Cream...sounds boring i know but...


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Had a blue moon and birthday cake from one local ice cream place. Good combo in a waffle cone!


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Breyer's Vanilla Fudge Twirl, use it straight up or in a milkshake. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Here have some of my Ben and Jerry's :bn


You know me better than that! :r


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i usually love chocolately ice creams, but recently a simple Vanilla Bean has been doing it for me. is it Bean or Beam? i dunno ...


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Blue Bell Cookies and Cream.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Blue Bell Cookies and Cream.


Noted!


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

mmblz said:


> All last week, Springer's Peanut Butter Cup...


Springer's is terrific, its what I grew up on.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I no longer eat Ben & Jerry's after hearing about their support of a cop killer :c


My current fave is Coldstone's Cheesecake ice cream. Tastes just like cheescake and if you add in graham cracker crust its like cheescake on a cone


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Butter Pecan :dr


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Maggie Moo's "Cafe Cubana"

Delicious:tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Growing up we had this place called High's Ice Cream down the street and the had the best ice it was called Charlie Brown. Choclate ice cream and a ton of peanut butter in it. All other choc/PB ice creams pale in comparison to it.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh Tom! I think you will want to see this. 

http://www.slashfood.com/2006/08/06/bacon-ice-cream-is-an-udder-delight/


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Oh Tom! I think you will want to see this.
> 
> http://www.slashfood.com/2006/08/06/bacon-ice-cream-is-an-udder-delight/


The best of both worlds, Greg!! I am moving as soon as I can get my boss to accept my resignation!!  :r


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Gotta go with Breyers Coffee. For me there's nothing better tasting.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*My favorite?










I love ice cream, and enjoy lots of different flavors... but Haagen Dazs Rum Raisin is the one I like best.*

:ss


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I was shocked a month ago or so when I had a Butterfingers ice cream bar. Peanut butter ice cream is fantastic! Had my Haagen Daz and Ben & Jerry's favorites, and some local purveyors, but gotta say...


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Choc.Chip cookie dough!


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Homemade banana, widely available here in New England at various local ice cream stands.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Coooookie dough!



"C" is for cookie, thats good enough for me. yum,yum,yum,yum,yum


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Oreo. Yum!!!


----------

